# My Trip to San Francisco 舊金山之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not exactly a vacation but will do my best to take some photos of the Bay Area.


Taken off from Vancouver International Airport.

20170413_084149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_084159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_085535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_090805 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_090821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170413_090835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_094854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_100842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


In California air space

20170413_105025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_105335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170413_105609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170413_110704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170413_110723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Touch down in San Jose

20170413_110756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some mountain ranges and valleys.

IMG_0482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I am looking forward for more photos about San Francisco; these ones are very nice :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On the freeway to SF the distance skyline is Oakland.

20170414_105808 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_105815 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_105848 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_105904 by City Of Rain, on Flickr




The long train on the elevated track is BART.

20170414_110047 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great water view along the freeway.

20170414_110435 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110455 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110650 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110657 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110741 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF skyline from SF-Oakland Bridge.


20170414_110800 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110808 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110918 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110943 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170414_110948 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

I cant wait until you post Golden Gate pictures....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170414_110956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111032(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of San Francisco, YF :cheers:


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

not that 101 or 280 are any bargain, they're not, but GPS took you to the East Bay then over the Bay Bridge to get to The City? or did you stay in the East Bay? I avoid the East Bay's 580 and 880 like the plague, then there's always the wonderful maze to get to the Bay Bridge. Nice pics, thank for sharing. The green hills after rainy season are just spectacular.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My relative warned me about that not because of the traffic but to avoid the toll, but just to make things easier for us that we decided to follow the GPS.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170414_111115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_111945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_112150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170414_112229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_112257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_112304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_112354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_112521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> My relative warned me about that not because of the traffic but to avoid the toll, but just to make things easier for us that we decided to follow the GPS.


interesting. as nice as the view of the skyline is from the Bay Bridge, the view from the so called skyway or signed as I-80 is jaw dropping. try it before you leave:soon: 101 from the south and follow that until you start seeing the I-80 signs and that is the skyway or elevated freeway


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Japantown

IMG_0491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170414_134058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_130737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170414_130708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0679 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

San Francisco is really nice! But I don't agree when people say it's looks a bit European... I don't think so .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I'd say SF is a mix of both Spain and America.  We can't deny the fact that SF looks different from other major US cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



The amazing one man band.

IMG_0686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great photos.
How long is the flight from Vancouver to SF?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

About 2 and a half to 3 hours.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0747 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice photos from San Fran. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0757 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0758 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0764 (2) by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0766 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0767 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0771 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0777 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0779 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0786 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0791 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0792 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful photos you have posted here Yellow Fever! 
San Francisco and the whole Bay Area is an area with incredible beauty! I love the rolling hills in San Jose at the beginning of your posts. Their transformation between gold to that beautiful hue of green is spectacular! 

If you ever find yourself traveling there again, try to explore the exact opposite end. Namely Marin County, Sonoma, Napa ..... they are breathtaking and remarkably beautiful. Some of the towns you meet along the way up in north bay are spectacular! 

Once again, thank you so much for all your beautiful pics and for the time you put into sharing this trip with us!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, really wonderful, very nice photos from San Fran downtown! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0800 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Lunch at SF Wharf.

IMG_0810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0813 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice photos from San Fran :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0817 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0820 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0822 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0823 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0824 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0827 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0833 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Francisco downtown is really very nice


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0844 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice San Francisco downtown photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0882 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates of San Fran :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates about San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0919 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0920 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0923 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0924 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0925 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_0926 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco downtown


----------



## Modestas Gailius (Jun 20, 2017)

What kind of camera was used for these photos ? Because they look really good


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks, I was using the Canon 60D.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to San Jose

20170416_161402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More downtown SJ

20170416_161459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Fran :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170416_161615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_161820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_162030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_162034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_162045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170416_162050 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162053 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162054 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162112 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162227 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162242 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170416_162245 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162258 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162307 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162316 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162320 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_162330 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from downtown San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170416_162413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_162428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_162433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_164210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_164213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_164235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Back in SF

20170416_173451 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_174644 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_174647 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_174707 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20170416_190858 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170416_193012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_193015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170416_193020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2462 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos of the golden gate


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

^^
Amazing pics, great job!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots...I love San Francisco.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2471 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of SF - like the Golden Bridge.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice San Francisco updates :cheers:


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

San Francisco looks so nice in this pictures, but those streetcars look so old, any plan to change them ?

By the way, thanks for sharing Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> 20170416_162053 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
> 
> 20170416_162112 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
> 
> 20170416_162227 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Those streetcars are actually in San Jose, I think they call it LRT, they look clean and quiet tho.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More GG Bridge

IMG_2500 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2501 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2505 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2506 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2510 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2511 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2516 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2518 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2608 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2615 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



Golden Gate Park.

IMG_2616 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2618 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2621 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2623 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

WE all know where this is.

IMG_2631 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2641 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2642 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2646 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2647 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2648 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At the Piers

IMG_1833 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1834 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1838 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1843 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1845 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1846 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1847 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1851 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful and amusing to look at them photos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Apple

IMG_3025 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3026 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3026 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3027 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3028 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3032 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Google

IMG_3033 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3040 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3045 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3047 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3053 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3055 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Google

IMG_3056 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3057 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3060 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3061 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3062 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always very nice updates from San Fran :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow! gorgeous photos! especially like this and this :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ San Francisco is really great, very nice in YF's photos  :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots, Silicon Valley?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yes it is.



I don't remember where I took these flowers pics.  Anyone knows?


IMG_2683 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2691 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2694 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2786 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2812 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2814 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful shots, love San Francisco.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1858 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1859 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1860 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1861 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1863 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

San Fransisco looks unreal in some of those pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice and what this city is being unique are those vintage street cars.


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Great photos!

I walked across the Golden Gate Bridge this afternoon. Well, when I say walked, I got under half way. The sheer scale of it blows my mind, and I tend to get the heebie jeebies!

It's staggering that this monument was constructed in the 1930's. I am in awe of the workers who constructed it. Such courage.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you guys for the kind comments!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1866 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1867 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1868 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1869 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1870 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1871 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I can see the city's_ Flatiron_ version.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1872 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1873 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1874 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1875 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1876 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great skyscraper pics, especially the last one! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from San Fran, YF :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Yellow Fever! kay:




Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_1931 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unon Square


IMG_1935 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1936 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1937 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1938 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Up on the roof of the Cheese Cake Factory in the Union Square

IMG_1940 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1941 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1942 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1943 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1944 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1945 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Fabulous YF - loooove it mate !


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice update, Hung! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1946 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1947 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1948 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1949 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1950 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1951 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing skyscrapers, Hung, and beautiful advertisement! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yansa said:


> Astonishing skyscrapers, Hung, and* beautiful advertisement!* kay:


I knew you are going to say it.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> I knew you are going to say it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1952 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1953 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1955 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1956 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1957 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2459 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice ones, Hung! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

For me San Francisco is really about atmosphere, culture and location/setting; far more so than about buildings and skyline. Building wise - it is not the most impressive city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My imagination of San Francisco - I never was there - will forever be influenced by this wonderful song :


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice! a city with character and by the bay.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots and I like that area around Union Square- and the pasta at the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The beautiful Golden Gate Park.

IMG_2616 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2617 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2618 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2620 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2621 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2622 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Fran, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful trees!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The famous Lombard Street.



IMG_2631 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2641 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2642 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2643 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2645 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2646 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm amazed that road is still open to traffic; there must be so many accidents and damage to walls and planting etc


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^Fortunately the drivers seem to take extra care and go really slow when going down this road.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2647 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2648 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2654 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2655 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2664 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a beautiful city!
Fine updates, Hung - this is one of my favourites, love the colours and the light. :applause:


Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_2655 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love San Francisco.


----------



## lovecities888 (Mar 4, 2006)

SF is one of my favorite cities in the world. To me, its skyline now is a top 5 skyline in North America.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from San Francisco! My favourite is #186.1.


----------



## lovecities888 (Mar 4, 2006)

Now, if only they could improve the homeless problem and the housing crisis. Then it will be basically a perfect city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The homeless and housing problem are the common issues in all major North American cities, Vancouver is no exception either.


----------



## lovecities888 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> The homeless and housing problem are the common issues in all major North American cities, Vancouver is no exception either.


Plus, SF might have the dirtiest streets of any major North American city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I honestly don't think Vancouver's streets are any cleaner than SF.  Again, all cities have their good and not so good parts, it all depends on which parts of the cities you went to. Quite frankly, if I must move to the US, SF would be my first choice.


----------



## lovecities888 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> I honestly don't think Vancouver's streets are any cleaner than SF.  Again, all cities have their good and not so good parts, it all depends on which parts of the cities you went to. Quite frankly, if I must move to the US, SF would be my first choice.


I live in the SF Bay Area and more and more people are calling SF a hell hole. Lol!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Palace of Fine Arts

IMG_2672 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2673 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2676 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2677 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2680 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2684 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...

IMG_2686 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2689 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2690 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2694 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2698 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2701 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such lovely scenes around the pond, Hung! :applause:
Great architecture, and this plant, which also grows in Vienna Woods,
is a real butterfly magnet. 



Yellow Fever said:


> More...
> 
> IMG_2686 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots and how exciting to drive down Lombard Street with the view of the Coit tower,
and I can't imagine how expensive are those real properties close the Palace of Fine Arts.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2714 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2717 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2718 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2722 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr



IMG_2726 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

That's all folks! 





IMG_2837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2838 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_2839 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1834 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful last set, Hung! :applause:
This scene with the impressing field of clouds is my favourite!



Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_1837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back.  The Piers strip pics continues..




IMG_2840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2845 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you planning on showing stuff from the lesser known parts of town? Many of the outer neighborhoods have some awesome and underappreciated vistas. (Like the one at the end of 6-Parnassus)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates, YF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Coit Tower

IMG_2900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Colt Tower

IMG_2934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates in this thread! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2941 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2943 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2944 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2945 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2947 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2948 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oakland Bridge


IMG_2954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Chinatown

IMG_2970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2979 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished this trip with a nice meal, thats all folks!

IMG_2348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

